

Simon Peyton-Jones - Haskell and Erlang: Growing Up Together - davidw
http://www.erlang-factory.com/conference/London2009/speakers/SimonPeytonJones

======
codemonkey
Maybe it's my cheap little speakers (or my ears), but the audio is horrible.
The reverb drowns out what he's saying when turned up loud enough to hear his
voice. Anyone know any ways to improve the quality a bit?

I watched the first few minutes and his talk seems quite good. I'd like to be
able to watch the whole thing, but it's such a chore to hear what he's saying.

------
davidw
I hate videos, but SPJ is usually an entertaining speaker.

~~~
mooism2
How long is it?

~~~
daleharvey
51 minutes

------
sho
Direct link to the (crappy flv) video:
[http://68.180.132.88//s1snfs06r23/023/videosearch/88457071.f...](http://68.180.132.88//s1snfs06r23/023/videosearch/88457071.flv?StreamID=88457071&pl_auth=39ca427aca02c7576df6d74ecd49403c&ht=21600&b=2f7cs594v12i14a4cf09f&s=792795605&br=300&mdt=unknown&mid=14253845&nid=14253846&pg=MjUzOTk0Mzc0NGE0Y2YwOW&q=oWTsNxI2xq92.e58Q7q5qf&rd=video.yahoo.com-
offsite&sl=3062&so=%252Fvideosearch%252Fvideosearch%252Fyvs5411131) (98.1MB)

Maybe it'll work for you. I hate watching videos in some postage-stamp sized
box a hundredth the size of my screen.

